# Sometimes people snap.



## News Feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

I found it funny to find a flurry of blogs (here, here, and here too) making the proclamation that Congressman Bob Etheridge of North Carolina was a Freemason and somehow that was note-worthy in light of his recent outburst at the student journalist on the streets of Washington. The references suggested that he was the present [...] 












More...


----------

